# صباحكم تسوق بطعم القهوه



## tjarksa (13 ديسمبر 2011)

صباحك ممزوج برائحه الورود

ورائحه القهوه





لترتشف معنا 
قهوة الصباح ولا شئ أجمل بعد رائحة الــ عطور في الدنيا..
من رائحة الــ قهوة ..حين نحتاج احتسائها..

رغم مرارتها .. رغم سوادها ..
الا انه لها لذة غريبة ..و الاغرب..
ان العالم كله و ان اختلف في اعدادها ..
اتفق على حبهـا

صباح الخير جميعاً ...












صباح الخير يـا اجمـل صباحاتـي علـى الأطـلاق
جميـل الصبـح لكنـه غـدى مــع ضحكـتـك اجـمـل 

يشاركنـي هـواء وجهـن يكسـر نومتـه مــا فــاق
علـى نـورن لـثـم خــدك لـثـم حـتـي بغـيـت أثـمـل 

صبـاح القهـوه المـره وبقايـا مـن سهـرك أوراق
صباح أحلى السمر بالكون وخل اللي زعل يزعل​ 
 






*للقهوة عبق يسحر القلوب بالالفه والمحبة**
ثمة نسمة عابرة
اعادت لي الذكريات الجميلة
صباحكم ود ورقه ونظره تامل* 


*



**{ صبـــاح القهـــوه ، .*​*
يا | سكـــر صباحــي | . ،

صبــاح في حــلاته // يقتــــدي بـك . ،

إذا هـ الناس بتحلى بــ سكـــــر . ،

أنـا أحـلى بـ [ كلماتـك و طيـبـك ] . ،

​
http://www.zwaret.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4979*


----------

